# Fisher Polycaster 2 beep conveyor error



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

brand spankin new fisher polycaster spreader 1.5 yard worked great first few storms. Now sometimes i'll go to run the spreader and i'll get the 2 beep error (bridging?) no bridgng and not out of material...also only have a little material in the hopper so its not overloaded. If i hold the blast button spinner will spin fine but not the conveyor. Any idea what causes this or an easy fix? Last 2 times i've had to manually spin the electric motor chain which spins the conveyor a little.....then it'll work rest of the time. Also have unplugged and plugged back in connections but that never fixes it only spinning it manually does.

thanks for any tips / pointers.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Two beeps is the empty warning. The spreader will indicate this when you get low on material. Having the conveyor on a higher setting and the spinner on a lower setting usually increases the likelyhood of this warning. It should not stop any function of the spreader. The spreader should continue to function normally. It's just more of an annoyance for that little bit of material at the end of the load. The good news is it means your electrical system of your truck is working at a superior level.

I don't know what you mean about spinning the "motor chain" ... do you take the spinner ass'y off and rotate the big sprocket on top of the gear box or do you just spin the spinner by hand?


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

get this warning and nothing is spinning in the back not the actual spreader spinner nor the conveyor and conveyor motor. If i hit the blast button the spinner will work but not the conveyor and its motor....tried replugging connections still same thing and get the 2 beeps.... there is no bridging and its not low on material. Only way i've been able to get it running is to take off the back spinner assembly to get at the conveyor motor and the chain that goes to the gear box. I manually spin this chain which moves the conveyor motor shaft and the gear box a little and then it will work. Any ideas? maybe a slightly weak batter on startup not enough power to get that motor going until it charges a bit? once it finally gets moving it works fine the rest of the time until it sits overnight.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Hmmm ... sounds strange. I would start with double checking all of your electrical connections to be sure they are good and tight and inspecting the fuses. Whenever an electrical system acts strange, it usually seems to come down to a bad ground.


----------



## r6mikeyo (Dec 27, 2010)

I have had that happen also. My problem was that the gears would bind up and not turn the conveyor. Make sure the chain of well lubed up. And take it off in the spring. But if it does get rusty in the spring you can get ten feet of it at tractor supply for about $20. Better than +$70 at the dealer


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

maybe its just getting bound up like you said i'll regrease all fittings and really lube up the drag chain as well as that conveyor motor drive chain. like i said if i turn it a little manually it gets going then works fine.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Check your rails and chain tension, the bed chain is binding on something.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd be taking it back to the installer if it were me. If you are the installer then check the conveyer chain like Jr said.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you positive you were getting the "two beep" warning? That warning does not jive with the possible binding problem. I do agree with peteo1 ... dealer should be taking care of this.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

2 beep warning chain seems good maybe i can try losening or tightening it a little to see if it makes a difference. its under warranty if the problem keeps up so i'm not to worried


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Problem is that a two beep warning should not shut off power to either motor.


----------



## Jcn (12 mo ago)

Ziob34 said:


> brand spankin new fisher polycaster spreader 1.5 yard worked great first few storms. Now sometimes i'll go to run the spreader and i'll get the 2 beep error (bridging?) no bridgng and not out of material...also only have a little material in the hopper so its not overloaded. If i hold the blast button spinner will spin fine but not the conveyor. Any idea what causes this or an easy fix? Last 2 times i've had to manually spin the electric motor chain which spins the conveyor a little.....then it'll work rest of the time. Also have unplugged and plugged back in connections but that never fixes it only spinning it manually does.
> 
> thanks for any tips / pointers.


Hey there I know this happened a long time ago but did you ever figure out what was causing it because mine is doing the same thing.


----------

